# Seat ibiza Abf Going To Turbo ...!



## mero_ibiza (Nov 2, 2011)

*hi i have ibiza mk2 with abf with kr 16v head ported and polished and abf cams i have some proplems with it now ... 1st i need good gear box for it which one can i use 2nd i need to know the compression ratios now in my engine with this head and is this head give me more power or its head better ... 3rd proplem i need abf turbo project i can use in my car with info i hope some one help me ...*


----------

